# Zählerschrank: Verbindung zwischen APZ und APL



## ThorstenD2 (6 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

als MSR'ler ist der Neubau nicht so mein Fachgebiet - daher brauche ich mal Eure Hilfe.
Jetzt gibt es ja die neue Verordnung VDE-AR-N 4101:2015-09 und somit ein APZ Feld in meiner Verteilung.

http://www.hensel-electric.de/media/docs/de/service/der-elektro-tipp/etipps/2016-4-elektrotipp.pdf

Also dieses APZ Feld kommt unten rechts in meine Verteilung. Ich richte einen Spannungsabgriff (incl. Sicherung) auf der Schiene vor dem Zähler ein und lege eine CAT Leitung im Schutzrohr vom Zähler in mein APZ Feld in der Verteilung. Soweit so gut...

Aber jetzt "vom Ort des _APL_ ist ein Elektroinstalla- tionsrohr gemäß DIN 18015 zum _APZ_ zu verlegen"... Wenn ich in der Schule nicht ganz gepennt habe ich APZ mein Telefonverteiler !?!?
Der Telekom Hausanschluss wird in den Anschluss-Raum kommen sowie die erste TAE. Schaltet sich der VNB einen eigenen Telefonanschluss (glaub ich nicht) oder wollen die an meine Fritzbox!?!?
Die möchte ich nämlich ins Arbeitszimmer stellen.


Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Noch ist kein Estrich drin


----------



## Fabpicard (6 Februar 2017)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Schaltet sich der VNB einen eigenen Telefonanschluss (glaub ich nicht)
> 
> Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Noch ist kein Estrich drin



Darfst du ruhig glauben, wenn die das nicht per Mobilfunknetz übertragen, was meistens der Fall ist.

Das wird hier fast keiner gelöst haben, denn ist ja 2017 nur """Pflicht""" für Verbraucher mit mehr als 10.000kWh/a und frühestens ab 2020 dann ab 6.000/a

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Da es sich um Gewerbe bzw Büro mit Betriebsleiterwohnung handelt mit einer elektrischen Wärmepumpe, einem 40A Durchlauferhitzer und 24h Serverbetrieb handelt können die Werte erreicht werden denke ich


----------



## gerribaldi (7 Februar 2017)

Aus Sicht eines VNB kann ich mal unsere Gedankenspiele dazu darlegen:
- Neubaugebiet: Erschliessung mit eigener Infrastruktur (Kupfer oder LWL)
- Bestand v1: Mobilfunk
- Bestand v2: Erschliessung mit Powerline

Wir werden große Anstrengungen unternehmen, damit wir NICHT in das Kundennetzwerk müssen bzw. sehen dies auch nicht vor in den aktuellen Überlegungen.

Gruß
Gerribaldi


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Mai 2017)

Lach...
Heute war dann (endlich) der VNB da und hat die Zähler gesetzt.. sind zwar schon elektronische, aber der ganze APZ Kram schien nicht zu interessieren:
-APZ Feld nicht verplombt
- Netzwerkkabel baumelt genauso rum und ist nicht angeschlossen
- Die 6A Sicherung neben dem SLS Schalter (in meinem Fall ein Automat)  wurde ausgeschaltet und plombiert. Den zweiten 230V neben dem Zähler hatte ich in Abstimmung mit meinem Kollegen schon garnicht mehr montiert.
- das Leerrohr zum Telekom-Hausanschluss blieb auch frei

=> Die Kohle hätte man sich sparen können

Überspannungsschutz habe ich von Dehn verbaut - hätte den Kollegen auch nicht interessiert wenn keiner drin wäre. Aber immerhin nicht der von Hager für 1400 € (inzwischen haben die ja auch preiswertere)


----------



## Hesse (5 Mai 2017)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Überspannungsschutz habe ich von Dehn verbaut - hätte den Kollegen auch nicht interessiert wenn keiner drin wäre.



  das kann ….muss ihn aber nicht interessieren.
  Schließlich gibt es ja einen „Meister“ der für die Zählermeldung beim EVU unterschreibt ,
  und der sorgt für die fachgerechte Ausführung ….

  …
  …

  Normalerweise zumindest …


----------



## MSB (8 Mai 2017)

Es würde "Ihn" unter einem einzigen Umstand interessieren:
Gewisse Überspannungsschutzmodule dürfen auch vorm Zähler montiert werden ... welche dann a) sehr geringe bzw. keine Leckströme haben dürfen und b) entsprechend mit plombiert werden müssen

Ansonsten ist ein Überspannungsschutz in aller Regel im Privatbereich allerhöchstens durch die Versicherung "gefordert".


----------



## knabi (10 Mai 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist ein Überspannungsschutz in aller Regel im Privatbereich allerhöchstens durch die Versicherung "gefordert".



Stimmt so nicht mehr - siehe:

https://www.dehn.de/de/neuregelung-der-ueberspannungsschutznormen-din-vde-0100-443-und-534

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hesse (10 Mai 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> Es würde "Ihn" unter einem einzigen Umstand interessieren


  Ja, klar aber nur wenn der vorhanden ist und es ein Typ ist der dort nicht eingebaut werden darf.
  Der EVU Mann ist nicht dafür verantwortlich wenn er fehlt !
  Für die Einhaltung der „Neuen“ von @knabi schon gezeigte Vorschrift  muss der Elektroplaner oder Installateure sorgen.


----------

